# Classical Music



## goboenomo (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anybody enjoy classical music?
I've been a fan of classical since grade 10... so about 3 years ago
But I'm very deep into it. I have about 80 cds, 50 hours of music on my computer, a couple of books on classical music, and a few instruments

Shostakovich is my favorite composer
Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5 is my favorite Symphony
Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 is my favorite Concerto
Brahm's Academic Festival Overture is my favorite Overture
and Mozart's Requiem is my favorite piece with vocals

I'm not a fan of singing though. It angers me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoy classical music as well.

Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 was the first classical music I remember hearing.  I still enjoy it.

Mozart is my favorite composer and his piano concerto #21 is my favorite piece of classical music.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if_72IgEplY

That is a video of the first half of the first movement of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No.1 
It is played by Evgeny Kissin when he was just 16 years old
The links to the other movements are in there too
Enjoy


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks! I'll listen to it later.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool

Mozart is great. I have a few friends really obsessed with him, it is quite funny. He wrote some great stuff but I just don't find it as good as alot of others. I almost feel as if he concentrated more on Quantity instead of Quality. I know that isn't true... but you should know where I am coming from.


----------



## amber (Aug 23, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Does anybody enjoy classical music?
> I've been a fan of classical since grade 10... so about 3 years ago
> But I'm very deep into it. I have about 80 cds, 50 hours of music on my computer, a couple of books on classical music, and a few instruments
> 
> ...


 
From time to time I do enjoy it a bit.  I became interested in Beethoven 'fur elise' when my daughter was studying classical music, but also enjoy all the artists you have mentioned.   Why would it anger you to sing it?  Cant hit the notes?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't sing
I mean anybody singing angers me
I dont know why....It just does...

Fur Elise is okay
Try his Tempest Piano Sonata


here is a link
http://rapidshare.de/files/30536559/Classical_-Beethoven_-_Tempest.mp3


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 23, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I don't sing
> I mean anybody singing angers me
> I dont know why....It just does...
> 
> ...


 
I've got a degree in classical music. Baroque and Renaissance music make my car shake to its axles. I won a scholarship to Oxford as a Bass-baritone,but spent far more time having fun than actually studying!  I once sang in the Carnegie Hall, the Kennedy Center and I-cant-eve-n-remember-where in Chicago with the London Bach Society. 

My favourites? Well Vivaldi takes a lot of beating; Dowland's lute suites are the perfect answer to a long, hard day; Beethoven's string quartets are wonderful up lifters and Frederic Chopin's Studies are the most amazing pieces ever created for the piano. 
If you want to listen to an extraordinary piece of music, listen to Monteverdi's "Vespers".


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

For music i've been playing since I was 11
I didn't really enjoy music until i started high school when I got really good.
In grade 9 i was in the grade 9, 10 and senior band
In grade 10 i was in the grade 10, senior band
In grade 11 i was in a Woodwind Trio, senior band, honour band, and the Durham Youth orchestra
and this year i was in a Woodwind Quintet, Senior Band, Honour Band, Pit Band for the Sound of Music, and the Durham Youth Orchestra
I got the music award in grade 10 and 11
didnt in grade 12 because me and the music teacher had a bad year.


----------



## Bridgett (Aug 24, 2006)

Im a Tchaikovsky fan also. Im not too well versed in the ways of classical music yet, so i can't rattle off any symphony numbers.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is a clip from Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5 
My favorite of his and all Symphonies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_1XSVs9crc

If you want more, let me know.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

I acquired my interests in classical music through years of being a huge figure skating fan.  Among many pieces that have been used for different programs by various skaters, I discovered so many wonderful tunes.

Tchaikovsky's piano concerto #1 was one of the first melody that grabbed my attention, and remains as one of my all time favourites.
I am also deeply fond of his Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty suite.

Among other favourites are:

Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven
Bolero by Ravel
Don Quixote by Minkus
Piano concerto #2 by Rachmaninov
Spartacus (Adagio) by Katchaturian
Meditation di Thais by Massinet
Carmen suite by Bizet
Rigoletto and La Traviatta by Verdi
Swan by Saint Saens

Though these pieces by Bizet and Verdi (or any tunes from Opera) I prefer the instrumental versions... call me brutally uncultured, but I just never cared for those opera singing...


----------



## lulu (Aug 24, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I won a scholarship to Oxford as a Bass-baritone,but spent far more time having fun than actually studying! .





 Hey CliveB, which college were you at?!  

I love many types of music, I too trained as a classical musician, my husband is a jazz musician...we met recording a dance track!

How ever "over played" it is I think the summer suite from Vivaldi's four seasons ...where you can feel the summer storm...is about the most wonderful piece of music.  The whole of the four seasons is the first piece of music I got....I could see myself punting in the summer, hunting in autumn....it made sence to a twelve year old stuck at musc school!

And yes, Monteverdi's Vespers.....superb.  

Also,Pictures at an Exhibition , which always makes me think of my mother, who loves it.

Since I got ill a few years ago I have memory problems which effect me playing.  The Well Tempered Clavier is about the only thing I can play now...so I better rank that in my favourites.  To sing: Oh Mio Babino Caro.....which even after I had left "classical" singing I still sing in warm up as it clears my tubes perfectly!  I also have a huge soft spot for Gilbert and Sullivan Operetta.  It makes great car music as everyone can enjoy the fun of singing along.  Carmen is iconic, Turandot who my horse is named after.

One of the things with opera is I think you can't think of it as something only to listen too.  The performance and the production is important too, imho.   

I simply can't choose a faourite.  It depends entirely on my mood and my surroundings!  But I tried.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 24, 2006)

I listen to very little music apart from classical music and folk.  

I go to a lot of performances, especially ballet and opera.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 24, 2006)

love music, listen to it all the time, make it when I can.  I have a degree in music B Mus.,  (as well as English and Culinary Arts).  Big Opera fan so singing thrills me.

Favorite symphonic composers would be Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Schumann.  Concertos are great so the Tchaikovsky is a fave (as is his violin concerto).


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I acquired my interests in classical music through years of being a huge figure skating fan. Among many pieces that have been used for different programs by various skaters, I discovered so many wonderful tunes.
> 
> Tchaikovsky's piano concerto #1 was one of the first melody that grabbed my attention, and remains as one of my all time favourites.
> I am also deeply fond of his Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty suite.
> ...


 
My girlfriend used to figure skate so she can recognize some of my music.
Every time I play Jupiter Bringer of Jollity by Gustav Holst she always points out that she knows it.

But she still bugs me when I play my classical music.

She's a speed skater now, she's place 6th place in Canada when she went to the Nationals or something in Yukon
Did you see the link to the youtube of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 played by Evgeny Kissin at the top of this page?

Nice list. 
You should check out Bizet's L'arlesienne Suites.
There is alot of famous stuff in there. You should look more into other stuff.
Mahler, Shostakovich, Xenakis, Reed and others.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 24, 2006)

I love classical music. I used to listen to the operas on the radio when I was a teenager. My favorite song is by Jussi Bjoerling and Robert Merrill ( Au fond du temple saint ). I also love Rachmaninoff, especially ( Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini ), I want that played at my funeral. Hopefully that won't be for a long time yet.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Check out Rachmaninov's Prelude in C sharp minor

this is a great link
tons of actual recordings of classical music
this Prelude is just over half way down, on the left side of the links.

http://classical.doctorjoe.net/

there is a ton of other great stuff to listen to

Enjoy


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks , I have added this to my favorites.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

No problem. Thats why I'm here.
Well actually I'm here to talk about cooking.
But helping with music is good too!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> My girlfriend used to figure skate so she can recognize some of my music.
> Every time I play Jupiter Bringer of Jollity by Gustav Holst she always points out that she knows it.
> 
> But she still bugs me when I play my classical music.
> ...


 
Wow, compliments to your girlfriend!
Yes, the clip of Kissin was nice, thanks for sharing... also for the suggestions, I will check them out when I get a chance!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

There is always great stuff on youtube
here's a great one
you should all know this tune
perhaps not by name
but when you hear it you'll know it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdxuRj2r5zA&mode=related&search=

Toccata and Fugue
great organ player


----------



## BigDog (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of classical music, but I do appreciate it and enjoy listening from time to time. The only cd I own is Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ which tends to find its way into the player after an overly strenuous (sp?) day (if I have the car with the cd player, which hasn't happened for a while).

If I want to just chill, and maybe take a nap, then something classical does the trick.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

All depends what kind of classical it is.
I have some pieces that you couldnt sleep to 
because they are too strong and loud
or they have such a great tune you have to tap or move to it.


Vivaldi's Four Seasons is great!
I love summer! and the... Presto? i think the movement is
well the string are going deadly fast
You could tell if you heard it.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a hornist, so needless to say I also like Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphony, but it is not my favorite.  There are several that tie for that "honor," Mahler 5th, Brahms 3rd, Sibelius' 2nd, Dvorak's (old) 2nd.

Favorite piano concerto is Brahms 2nd; favorite violin concerto is the Mendelssohn, favorite Cello Concerto is the Dvorak; favorite horn concerto is the Gliere.

I also love opera.  this post could take all day, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Good stuff
not a big fan of Mahler 5
i looove Mahler 1

Dvoraks Cello Concerto is great! I played that a couple months ago with my youth Orchestra. Fun clarinet solo at the start


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

gobo,
What do you play?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Bb Clarinet




here's an awesome piece!
Nice, strong, loud
I think you'll like it

Alfred Reed Symphony No. 3 Movement 3

http://rapidshare.de/files/30613995/bandadelalin_symphonyn3iiimov.mp3.html


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Just sent this to a guy on the classical forum
thought someone might wanna hear it before i lose the link
http://rapidshare.de/files/30624011/classical_-_Shostakovich_Symphony_No_5__Finale.mp3.html

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 final movement

my favorite of all Shostakovich Symphonies!


----------



## Constance (Aug 24, 2006)

I was trained in classical voice and piano as part of my "proper" upbringing. I loved the piano, and became a virtuoso. I didn't major in music, but it was my hobby for many years after I was a grown woman, and I even made a little extra money as a church soloist, and for singing at weddings and funerals. 

I enjoy some of all kinds of music, actually. If you looked at my collection of recordings, you'd find Aerosmith, Beethovin, Beatles, BB King, Chopin, Dylan, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Frankie Valley, Grieg Sonatas, on and on ad infinitum.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

i dont know any of those others
i just know the classical composers in that list

not a big fan of Chopin


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 27, 2006)

I just downloaded this Clarinet Sonata by Johannes Brahms
One of the movements in it is soo great. I have to share it!

http://rapidshare.de/files/30909513/Brahms__Clarinet_Sonata_2_in_Eb__Op120-2_-_2_AllegroAppassionato.mp3.html


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2006)

I came to classical music late in life, and am still not very knowledgeable.  I don't get good radio reception in my house, or I'd listen to it more (yes, I have several CDs, but because of the radio problem, I don't really have the opportunity to listen to different music and decide what I like).  I started listening to classical when we were on the road and I fell in love with NPR.  Ironically, now I cannot get NPR consistently, so have been buying CDs when it appeals to me and the price is right.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be posting alot of music over time
Use those links


----------



## cloudybutnice (Sep 2, 2006)

Tchaikovsky is one of my favourites too, but a couple of my other favourites are; Arrival of the Queen of Sheba, from Solomon, by Handel and Pachelbel's Canon in D.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 3, 2006)

Everybody likes Pachelbel's Canon

You would probably like Handel's Water Music Suite.


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2006)

Love "Fur Elise", also love the Nutcraker ballet, not too good with the names, just like the melodies... but then I'm like that with all kinds of music.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 4, 2006)

That's just common, famous pieces. Try checking out some other things that not everybody knows.


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2006)

I do, just like I said don't know the names. Have a tendency of putting classical on galaxy station and just letting it go.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, well that's good...
Here is a few sites you can get listening for free.
Some real, some midi.


http://www.classicalmidiconnection.com/cmc/twenty.html#S
http://classical.doctorjoe.net/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdxuRj2r5zA&mode=related&search=
http://www.putfile.com/goboenomo


enjoy


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Everybody likes Pachelbel's Canon


Not everybody. If I hear that at one more wedding I am going to...well I don't know what I am going to do, but I won't be happy.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 4, 2006)

hee hee, geebs.  I know what you mean.  Might be a good topic for another thread.  I'll go do it.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 4, 2006)

Well perhaps there is a cool arrangement out there that you might like.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

I have heard hundreds of arrangements of it. When you have heard sometime too many times it does not matter how it is arranged. You will just never like it again. That is why I got out of recording arts. You had to listen to the same thing thousands of times over and over and over. Songs that I once loved I can no longer listen to because of that.


----------



## licia (Sep 4, 2006)

I enjoy classical music, but usually can't remember what it is. I visited Mozart's home in Salzburg several years ago.  I have quite a collection and usually play them in the car when I'm alone since dh isn't crazy about it.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to get the full Mozart set.
It's like 250 cds or something.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 15, 2006)

Here a classical movie favorite

I usually dont download these, but for this one I had to make an exception.

http://rapidshare.de/files/33245575/Gladiator.mp3.html


Enjoy!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 16, 2006)

I became interested in classical music a while ago.  Mozart and Beethoven are great and my dog loves to listen to it. It makes me so relaxed like I don't have a care on the world when I am listening to it.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree

Not that I really have any cares in the world anyways.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I have heard hundreds of arrangements of it. When you have heard sometime too many times it does not matter how it is arranged. You will just never like it again. That is why I got out of recording arts. You had to listen to the same thing thousands of times over and over and over. Songs that I once loved I can no longer listen to because of that.


 
I'm with you on this one, GB.

I think the OP is quite young and hasn't had TIME to grow tired of certain hackneyed pieces of music yet.  just give him time.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 16, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I'm with you on this one, GB.
> 
> I think the OP is quite young and hasn't had TIME to grow tired of certain hackneyed pieces of music yet. just give him time.


 
Strange thing that! 

When I lived in England, I was a member of the church choir. We sang at weddings ; sometimes 3 or 4 per weekend. For that reason I hate the Mendelssohn Wedding March  ! 

Same with Tchaikowsky - the 1812 Overture, Swan Lake, the Piano Concerto - yuk! Over-exposure. 

Now if you want to try something exciting, listen to Beethoven's String Quartets. Especially the Razumowski. 
Or tune in to some John Dowland Lute Music. You'll never need another Valium after listening to that! 
Or, for a real treat, listen to a Thomas Tallis  motet called "_ Spem in Alium_ " . It was written in the 16th century for 40 voices; quite an achievement then. It brings tears to my eyes, such is its beauty!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 10, 2006)

Now that I've been playing Flash flash revolution lately, I've been listening to alot of classical music remixes with some cool beats. It makes it a little more fun cause I can bounce to the beat while playing some crazy songs and "upping my uber-micro."


----------



## lulu (Nov 10, 2006)

I am going to check out Stings new "old" music.  I wonder what it will be like, it has had very positive reviews.  

Dance music reworks of classical are either brilliant or cringemaking, it seems there is no middle ground.  As some one who was an artist in both genres I like most of them.

Also Gobo, in the same forward thinking vein have you listens to Officium (Jan Garabek/The Hilliard Ensemble).  When DH and I were planning our wedding, which did not go ahead...long story we eloped!, we planned to have this as our wedding "march".  Its spine tingling at times.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never heard of that. There is a chance I've heard it, but dont know the name. But usually when I hear something I like, I do whatever it takes to find the name.

So I probably didn't hear it.


----------



## lulu (Nov 10, 2006)

Or you might have just not liked it, lol.  Check it out though and see.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 10, 2006)

Alright. I'll do a search on it when I get home.

Officium, Jan Garabek -The Hilliard Ensemble?


Off to accounting. I'll be back in 2 hours. :P


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm partial to the classical masters, Jimmie Rogers and Hank Williams Sr.
As for strings,  I like Gid Tanner and His Skillet Lickers a little better than that newfangled Bill Monroe.


----------



## lulu (Nov 10, 2006)

The little country music I have heard I have really liked (this causes much derision from my husband)....perhaps I should investigate more, skillet?


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

So before I took my computer in to get repaired I had to format it. So I lost like 52 hours of classical music.  
I've got alot of work to do when I get my computer back. 
I barely bought any cds over the break. I got 1 a week ago. It's Mozart's Requiem.


----------

